# Hot dogs



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Two Irish nuns have just arrived in USA by boat, and one says to the other, "I hear that the people in this country actually eat dogs."

"Odd," her companion replies, "but if we shall live in America , we might as well do as the 
Americans do."

As they sit, they hear a push cart vendor yelling, "Hot Dogs, get your dogs here," and they both walk towards the hot dog cart.

"Two dogs, please!," says one. The vendor is very pleased to oblige, wraps both hot dogs in foil and hands them over. Excited, the nuns hurry to a bench and begin to unwrap their 'dogs.'

The mother superior is first to open hers. She begins to blush, and then, after staring 
at it for a moment, leans to the other nun and in a soft brogue whispers:

"What part did you get?"


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## cooly (Dec 12, 2013)

it's funny.   i want say one.
he said he'd have one with everything, in most european country, hot dogs are sold with no toppings, so, if u buy a hot dog, all u can get is a sausage in a bun, then you have to add topings on to the hot dogs by yourself, and there are more than 20 toppings, e.g ketchup, Mustard, Chips, pickel, etc, so the person you mention above likes hot dogs with every possible topping they offer, it also show how greedy that person is.


----------



## Davegt (May 22, 2014)

like um but don't think about what's in 'em


----------



## chrisxtc1 (Jun 12, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## aznxliddonikki (Jun 28, 2014)

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jcb. (Aug 21, 2011)

:lol:


----------

